# 2 year old challenges!!



## Cath Lottie (Nov 2, 2018)

Hi all, I am the mother of a recently diagnosed little girl of two years old.  I'm interested if anyone has any tips as to dealing with major lows after food.  We are using the Medtronic pump, two days ago we suddenly started having major lows after meals when previously all had been working okay.  It looks like the food is taking an exceedingly long time to work into her system and the insulin is working too quickly/well.  We have tried all sorts from waiting to administer the insulin to splitting the bolus. It all just seems weird that all of a sudden we have no idea what to do!!
Any help or previous experiences would be gratefully received


----------



## Bronco Billy (Nov 3, 2018)

Hi Cath, welcome to the forum. I hope you don’t mind, but I moved your post to the Parents board where those who can help you are more likely to see it. 

My two have a Medtronic pump. Are you carb counting? The type of food eaten can play a part. Pasta, for example, will hide for a while then suddenly hit, probably when you want to go to bed, Type 1 is like that!  If you have fed your daughter slow acting foods on the days in question, the insulin will be acting before the carbs take effect on her BG. Are the lows happening after all her meals? If it only happens around the same time each day, it may be the basal rate needs adjusting. Generally, two year olds hardly need any insulin. As she was diagnosed only recently, she’s probably in the honeymoon period still. My son was put on a pump because his levels were very erratic overnight. He was five when he was diagnosed. It took a lot of experimenting and adjusting before we gained some sort of control.

Try not to worry too much, it’s a game of trial and error.


----------



## Sally71 (Nov 3, 2018)

One of the brilliant things about a pump is that you don't have to inject all of the insulin at once, you can tell the pump to drip the dose in very slowly, over several hours if necessary, which gives a slow-moving digestive system time to catch up.  Have you learnt how to do this in your pump?  It can take a lot of trial and error to work out how long to spread the dose out by, and if you need a portion of it up front, but it's a really useful tool!

Or as Bronco Billy says if the hypos are happening at the same time every day it might be that the basal is not quite right then, youmight need to do some basal testing to establish that.  Speak to your medical team, they should be able to help you work through the possibilities.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 3, 2018)

Cath Lottie said:


> Hi all, I am the mother of a recently diagnosed little girl of two years old.  I'm interested if anyone has any tips as to dealing with major lows after food.  We are using the Medtronic pump, two days ago we suddenly started having major lows after meals when previously all had been working okay.  It looks like the food is taking an exceedingly long time to work into her system and the insulin is working too quickly/well.  We have tried all sorts from waiting to administer the insulin to splitting the bolus. It all just seems weird that all of a sudden we have no idea what to do!!
> Any help or previous experiences would be gratefully received


Hello Cath. Sorry to hear but things are Miles better theses days. I have been T1 since the age of 3 in the 60s. Well done for getting the Pump which is the best thing up to now. Also the make Medtronic. For you & the family it is hard work but not impossible. I have never been unemployed in my life & been T1 for more than 52yrs. Good luck & please tell your little one we where asking after her.


----------



## julia colebatch (Jan 7, 2019)

It’s extremely difficult at this age my son was 19 months old on diagnosis now 22 years old fit and well, we didn’t have the pump back then and he chooses not to have it now, he has always controlled his diabetes very well, probably because he doesn’t know anything different, we had a lot of struggles through toddler stages and growing spells, hypos mostly, it could be part of the problem their little bodies fighting change, the carb thing is also right if it’s slow release food, speak with your team, i wish you all the best I know how hard it can be and frustrating when you think you are doing everything possible or what worked before then suddenly it doesn’t


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2019)

Tell your son WELL DONE. He knows how its like at times


----------



## julia colebatch (Jan 8, 2019)

Thank you


----------



## Bronco Billy (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi @Cath Lottie How is your daughter getting on with the pump? Is she still havig lows after meals?


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 9, 2019)

Hi @Cath Lottie did you solve your problem of post meal hypos?

Was it basal rates or her carb ratio or the Honeymoon

In the early days (weeks, ...) after diagnosis the honeymoon period can mess things around.  This is because some Beta cells are still able to chuck out some insulin.  They might be triggered to do this by the increase in glucose after eating.

Let us know how both of your u are doing.


----------

